# RIP Mojo



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Just thought some of you would like to know I had to put Mojo to sleep today following a accident X-Mas morning.

He chased a squirrel out of the yard onto the roadway and was struck by a car. X-rays revealed at least 3 pelvic fractures with nerve damage, and the vet was concerned about the bladder as it didn't appear to be present on the X-Ray.
Last night he took a turn for the worst and began to vomit bile and his abdomen was very tender to palpation. He did gain some movement and nerve function of his rear legs and tail. The vomiting continued throughout the night and I took him into the vet this morning. She x-ray the abdomin focusing on the bladder and again unable to see a bladder at all even after multiple x-rays and contrasts. She believed the bladder was full at impact and burst. That it most likely laying in the abd in many pieces and inoperable. Given his other injuries she felt the humane thing to due was to put him down.

He was a character and I will miss him and remember him always. RIP my MOJO!

Eddie


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG that is shitty. I am so sorry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Just thought some of you would like to know I had to put Mojo to sleep today following a accident X-Mas morning.
> 
> He chased a squirrel out of the yard onto the roadway and was struck by a car. X-rays revealed at least 3 pelvic fractures with nerve damage, and the vet was concerned about the bladder as it didn't appear to be present on the X-Ray.
> Last night he took a turn for the worst and began to vomit bile and his abdomen was very tender to palpation. He did gain some movement and nerve function of his rear legs and tail. The vomiting continued throughout the night and I took him into the vet this morning. She x-ray the abdomin focusing on the bladder and again unable to see a bladder at all even after multiple x-rays and contrasts. She believed the bladder was full at impact and burst. That it most likely laying in the abd in many pieces and inoperable. Given his other injuries she felt the humane thing to due was to put him down.
> ...


I'm so sorry. :-(

Thank goodness he had you to make the right decision for him.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry to hear  Rest in peace Mojo


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh no, Edward I am so sorry to hear this. Really awful. I wish I had better words. 

RIP Mojo


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your boy. It sounds like you did right by him. You gave him a chance, but didnt make him suffer. It is never easy.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats terrible very sorry to hear that Edward i know you were looking forward to the new year with him.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

man! that really is hard brother. Sorry to hear that ... I know the feeling ..RIP to your boy.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

thats very sad to hear
i am sharing your grief.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh man!!!

So sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Eddie, sorry to hear about Mojo...my Rottie's last day will be tomorrow. I understand how it goes... :sad:


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW dude! God bless you. Mojo will be there waiting to greet you at the rainbow bridge when your time comes. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Ed. R.I.P. Mojo.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Mojo.

Laura


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Really, really sorry.


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry...he is gone way too young.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

terribly sorry to hear this--hate when an old dog has to be PTS, but it's so much worse when a young one bails on us.....he'll be waiting for ya edward, probably wondering what the holdup is.....


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear this ((
Guess we all know how you are feeling right now and I wish there were words to make it easier.
You lost a great friend, but you'll never lose the memories of what you had together.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry you had to lose Mojo but I do remember from your posts and videos how you related to him. It's inevitable but always very hard to say goodbye to such a good pal and I understand your sadness.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very sad to hear about Mojo.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn squirrels. I hope he is chasing them and catching them at the rainbow bridge....and we know no cars are allowed there.
RUN Free Mojo, and Maren, my sympathy to you as well in the passing of your Rottie.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So sorry.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about this very unfortunate and tragic loss. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd just like to say thank you to everyone. It's been a ruff week and your thoughts have made it easier to cope. 

A special shout out to Maren, I'm sure your rotti had a very fulfilling life.

It's just amazing how much are dogs become a part of our life, you don't really even notice it until they are no more.

Thanks again,

Eddie


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your dog ! I lost a wee guy this year after 14 yrs, stuff doesn't get any easier really, keep your chin up!


----------

